

Gmail- Quick(on iphone/ipad) way to block a sender? - hsshah

I already have a filter that deletes email based on my block email list. However, painful to add new email addresses to it. More importantly, cannot access filter settings from iPad at all! 
Any suggestions? Thanks
======
jackistall
1) You can click edit and Move messages to your Junk folder. It doesn't remove
them permanently – sorry. Your best bet is to Unsubscribe if they are
commercial emails.

2) This is a general rule I use. It may help if you are bothered by commercial
email and are looking to filter your inbox.

Log into Gmail. Filter messages that have "Unsubscribe" in the body, and label
them as Junk. Also, go to the Inbox settings in Gmail and turn on Override
Filters for important messages.

~~~
hsshah
Thanks for the response. I indeed label them Spam. The problem is Gmail does
not then automatically block or filter out new such messages in future (I
guess they have some threshold for number of reports or something). Also
looked at writing a script to implement a black list myself - however gmail
email settings API only available for Google Apps.

